# Burton in financial trouble...



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i didnt know they were in financial trouble but i heard that Burton dropped jeremy jones, dcp, jp solberg and a bunch of other riders


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Every shop is pissed at burton so it's natural that they'd say shit about them. They aren't necessarily in financial trouble and no one knows how much debt they're in except for the private share holders. They cut riders that weren't "producing" in their minds because Burton tries to stay as youth focused as they can these days. Personally fuck Burton their days at the top are numbered in my opinion.

Everything that shop showed you has been on the internet for months, ah the power of google!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> i didnt know they were in financial trouble but i heard that Burton dropped jeremy jones, dcp, jp solberg and a bunch of other riders


heikki sorsa


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

snoninja93 said:


> heikki sorsa


aww bummer!
all those dudes listed shred so hard, especially heikki and solberg


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Jeremy Jones is still riding for them.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

That makes sense since he does have a pro model board out this year and he's one of the best riders on Burton.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ow913-Mi00A&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ow913-Mi00A&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

oops I guess embed code doesn't work on this site. Heres the link to my favorite video part of Jeremy Jones.
YouTube - Jeremy Jones


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

I wouldnt be surprised if burton started to lose buisness, it has way more competition now, i personally don't like anything made by burton other than there clothing.


----------



## uvwmous (Sep 8, 2009)

I cant stand Burton and their crap China products. They will never get a dime from me. I make a conscious effort to buy products NOT made in china, and its getting damn near impossible. That's why you always see me recommending north face or never summer in the forums (but you gotta be careful, in the past 2 years north face has started making some lower end jackets in China instead of Bangladesh - check the tags). I hope to hell NS never sells out to factories in china. 

Please try to be conscious about this as well. Not only do you get a higher quality item by being aware of where its "made in" - but you are also making a statement like the ex-burton riders are.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

bubbachubba340 said:


> oops I guess embed code doesn't work on this site. Heres the link to my favorite video part of Jeremy Jones.
> YouTube - Jeremy Jones


holy santa claus shit that gap to rail was fucking [email protected]


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

uvwmous said:


> I cant stand Burton and their crap China products. They will never get a dime from me. I make a conscious effort to buy products NOT made in china, and its getting damn near impossible. That's why you always see me recommending north face or never summer in the forums (but you gotta be careful, in the past 2 years north face has started making some lower end jackets in China instead of Bangladesh - check the tags). I hope to hell NS never sells out to factories in china.
> 
> Please try to be conscious about this as well. Not only do you get a higher quality item by being aware of where its "made in" - but you are also making a statement like the ex-burton riders are.


bangladesh is so much better than china!


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

uvwmous said:


> I cant stand Burton and their crap China products. They will never get a dime from me. I make a conscious effort to buy products NOT made in china, and its getting damn near impossible. That's why you always see me recommending north face or never summer in the forums (but you gotta be careful, in the past 2 years north face has started making some lower end jackets in China instead of Bangladesh - check the tags). I hope to hell NS never sells out to factories in china.
> 
> Please try to be conscious about this as well. Not only do you get a higher quality item by being aware of where its "made in" - but you are also making a statement like the ex-burton riders are.


For technical garments, China produces the best stuff. They have the newest equipment and workers with the best training. I'd rather have a snowboarding jacket made there than say, Mexico. This stigma against Chinese made products is getting old.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

uvwmous said:


> I cant stand Burton and their crap China products. They will never get a dime from me. I make a conscious effort to buy products NOT made in china, and its getting damn near impossible. That's why you always see me recommending north face or never summer in the forums (but you gotta be careful, in the past 2 years north face has started making some lower end jackets in China instead of Bangladesh - check the tags). I hope to hell NS never sells out to factories in china.
> 
> Please try to be conscious about this as well. Not only do you get a higher quality item by being aware of where its "made in" - but you are also making a statement like the ex-burton riders are.


You sound like one of those guys that just dont like burton cuz it's one of the best selling brands and you go out of your way to hate for no reason =/ I ride burton and there stuff is great /shrug. Anyways, alot of companies are in trouble right now, we'll just have to see who pulls through this mess.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

EverBorN said:


> You sound like one of those guys that just dont like burton cuz it's one of the best selling brands and you go out of your way to hate for no reason =/ I ride burton and there stuff is great /shrug. Anyways, alot of companies are in trouble right now, we'll just have to see who pulls through this mess.


But that's the cool thing to do!


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have never bought a burton board or bindings (probably never will) but I do rock their clothing line a little. I have two pants and one jacket from burton and they definitely make some good waterproof cold weather gear.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

It is true that burton is in some trouble. The shop that i manage is the main burton retailer in our area. They laid off our burton rep to save some money. I know that much. So who knows what that means for our burton stock in the following seasons. But as of right now. I do know that they ARE infact "trimming some fat"


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

uvwmous said:


> I cant stand Burton and their crap China products. They will never get a dime from me. I make a conscious effort to buy products NOT made in china, and its getting damn near impossible. That's why you always see me recommending north face or never summer in the forums (but you gotta be careful, in the past 2 years north face has started making some lower end jackets in China instead of Bangladesh - check the tags). I hope to hell NS never sells out to factories in china.
> 
> Please try to be conscious about this as well. Not only do you get a higher quality item by being aware of where its "made in" - but you are also making a statement like the ex-burton riders are.


GST and Elan in Austria are the best snowboard factories in the world... i dont think burton has boards made there anymore, all manufacturing of boards has shifted to Vermont and Canada (not sure where). 
as for their bindings and boots, China wouldnt surprise me


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Did April Fools come early or are you just that ill informed?

Burton has boards made all over and I mean all over Burlington canaduh and VT, China, Austria, Tunisia, you name it they have stuff coming from all over.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

wow easy dude, someone might get the wrong impression and call you an ass hole


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh no I'll be fucking heart broken I got called an asshole on the internet. If only I had a Unicorn!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


>


Oh my...:laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well um yeah I Um ok yeah uhhhh.....


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

hmmm kinda reminds me of a thread I started 7 months ago that was half way dismissed at the time...

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/13107-cracks-big-b-empire.html minus the uniporn of course


----------

